

Up - Painlessly Setup Your Ruby Environment - idpro
http://up.jenius.me/

======
madiator
Great! Was a bit concerned about running a script off the web but it seemed to
work with a few errors here and there.

~~~
idpro
I guess I should've mentioned that's it's open source.
<https://github.com/jenius/up/> You can see exactly what commands it's
running. Could you add the errors you had into the Issues?

------
idpro
Just wanted to share, what I think, is a great tool for quickly setting up a
Ruby environment!

